# Blackstone Griddle cleaning



## Ugahunter2013 (Oct 26, 2017)

I have the 36” griddle. Bought it about 4 months ago and probably use it a few times a week. I did season it prior to using it with olive oil. I am really bad about not putting the cover back on it, mainly because when i get through cooking, its obviously time to eat and i wait until it cools down before i put the cover on....and of course i always forget. It is under a covered patio however. I cook alot of vegetables on it with soy sauce, marinade on meat, etc. So i end up with a lot of sticky residue. I have some surface rust on it so i decided to clean it according to the blackstone video and of course it doesnt happen that easy. I didn’t have a grille stone so i used some steel wool which did ok i guess. My main concern that i was hoping i could get help with is the actual surface. Its not completely “smooth”, there are some ridges that i cant tell if it is stuff that is cooked on or what. I wasnt sure if i should put some real elbow grease into it with the scraper.


----------



## fourwinds (Oct 26, 2017)

On mine, I cut it off after I'm done cooking. After eating I fire it up and get it just hot enough so that when I pour water on the griddle it'll steam and deglaze all the stuck on stuff. I use a griddle scraper to facilitate that process. I work all the food bits and liquids to the grease tray. After that I take a wet dish rag and fold it up and wet it down. I use the scraper to scrub the rag on the surface leaving me with a clean surface. I hit it with a little spray oil and wipe it down with a paper towel. I am sure others do it differently, but this works well for me. 

If you still have stuck on stuff or light rust, I have used ample amounts of salt and a cut potato to scrub a cast iron pan back into good shape.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 27, 2017)

Clean it while it's hot. Never let gunk sit on it. If you get it smooth, black, and seasoned, it takes about a minute and a half to clean it. Always wipe a film of oil on there when you're done, too. Looks like yours needs another round of seasoning in the rusted spots. Rub some Crisco on there and fire it up. The best thing is to never let it get rusty to start with.


----------



## Ugahunter2013 (Oct 27, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Clean it while it's hot. Never let gunk sit on it. If you get it smooth, black, and seasoned, it takes about a minute and a half to clean it. Always wipe a film of oil on there when you're done, too. Looks like yours needs another round of seasoning in the rusted spots. Rub some Crisco on there and fire it up. The best thing is to never let it get rusty to start with.




Thanks for the tip. If you see in the picture where the dark black areas are on the perimeter. Where they join the browish spots is where its not smooth. Should i get it real hot and hit it with the scraper? I would like to get it as close to its original smooth state as possible, but dont want to mess anything up...if thats even possible with a 1/4” steel plate.


----------



## MOTS (Oct 27, 2017)

As NCH said, just concentrate on the rusty areas.


----------



## pop pop jones (Oct 28, 2017)

*I wasnt sure if i should put some real elbow grease into it with the scraper.*

Looks to me like your scraper, did most of the damage already.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 30, 2017)

find and get the grille stone and follow the steps again by black stone. If need be do it 2 or 3 times.


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 30, 2017)

I cook and while I am cooking I pull off 3 arm lengths pieces of paper towels and set them aside.

I take the food off and turn the burners off and turn off the tank.  I then take my scraper and scrape everything to the trough.

I then take my water bottle and squirt it everywhere, then immediately put one of those crunched up paper towels under my scraper and make one pass.  All the water has evaporated.

I then squirt it again and paper towel/scrape again.

Then I apply olive oil and wipe down with the last paper towel and go in to eat.  When it's cool, I cover it.

My clean up process takes under 2 minutes.


----------

